#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatoide Arthritis oder doch Parvovirus Arthritis >

## ninakalu

Hallo, 
laut meines Theumataologen habe ich starke Rheumatoide Arthritis!
Nehme basismedikamnet wie Cimzia 200mg alle zwei Wochen. 15 mg cortison täglich sowie Leflununmid 10 mg täglich. Trotz dieser Medikamente habe ich dicke geschwollene Knie beidseitig! 
Nun habe ich heute die Blutwerte erhalten darin steht Parvovirus B19 nachweisbar mit 155,50 Ak Ratio IgG ohne Erklärung des Arztes! 
Was bedeutet das jetzt?? Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen :Huh?:  
Liebe grüße nadine

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Nadine,
der Parvovirus B19 wird per Tröpfcheninfektion weitergeben und er kann sich in die blutbildenden Zellen einnisten, sie zerstören und dadurch zu einer Anämie führen.  Die Durchsuchung der Bevölkerung beträgt etwa 50%. Es bekommt also nicht jeder eine Anämie. Besonders betroffen sind Menschen die immunsuppremiert sind. Also Personen die Medikamente bekommen, die das Immunsystem drücken. Dazu gehören auch Rheumamittel. Wahrscheinlich hat deshalb Dein Rheumatologe die Untersuchung angeordnet.
Wenn Du trotz Deiner Basistherapie solche Beschwerden hast, muss sie evt. umgestellt werden. Das entscheidet jedoch der Rheumatologe. Auf keinen Fall selber etwas absetzen. 
Hast Du schon Metex bekommen?
LG gisie

----------

